# Mucho/mucha hambre



## La_Nereida

*Hola!*

*Hoy discutí arduamente por ésta frase ... yo insistía en que se dice  " tengo mucha hambre" y mi interlocutor empecinado con " tengo mucho hambre". Su explicación era que hambre es masculino " EL hambre" ... pero yo le decía que no ... que no se utilizaba de esa manera ... y que para el caso tmb teníamos " LA hambruna", el problema es que no tenía un fundamento teórico como para aseverar mi hipótesis ... y empecé a dudar ...*

*¿ Cómo se dice correctamente y por qué? Gracias!  *

*Salu2!  *

*La NeREiDa*


----------



## Lisa S.

Para mi queda mejor "mucha hambre", es lo más común.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Me suena mejor "mucha hambre".

http://www.google.es/search?hs=wF2&...ficial_s&q="mucha+hambre"&btnG=Búsqueda&meta=
http://www.google.es/search?hs=yF2&...ficial_s&q="mucho+hambre"&btnG=Búsqueda&meta=


----------



## Gargoyle

*La manera correcta de decirlo es "tengo mucha hambre". "Hambre "es femenino según la RAE por lo que este adjetivo antepuesto al sustantivo tiene que concordar en género y número(femenino y singular) .*
*Si "mucho" funcionase como adverbio, sería invariable.*
*Esta es mi opinión.*

*Saludos*

*hambre**.*


(Del lat. vulg. _*famen, -ĭnis_).*1.* f. Gana y necesidad de comer.*2.* f. Escasez de alimentos básicos, que causa carestía y miseria generalizada.*3.* f. Apetito o deseo ardiente de algo.


----------



## SpiceMan

Originalmente en español antiguo el artículo femenino era "ela", por una cuestión fonética palabras femeninas terminaron con artículo másculino:

Ela agua -> el agua
Ela hambre -> el hambre

Ya que la tendencia en estos casos fue la de unir el sonido de la a, en vez de perder la e inicial como otras palabras femeninas, hay algunas inconsistencias en el idioma. En algunos casos no pasó esto como: ela arena -> la arena. Pero supongo que con hambre pasó eso.

Decile eso y listo. Le cerrás el *rt*.


----------



## Jellby

Los sustantivos que empiezan con "a" o "ha" tónica, aunque sean femeninos, se usan con "el", "un", "algún" y "ningún", cuando estos determinantes anteceden directamente al sustantivo, es decir, cuando no hay ningún adjetivo por en medio.

El agua
Un águila pescadora (el sustantivo sigue siendo femenino)
Esta águila ("esta" no está afectada por la regla)
La arena (la sílaba tónica es la segunda)
La clara agua (adjetivo entre artículo y "agua")

Excepciones:

Letras del alfabeto: la a, la hache
Nombres propios: la Ángela, La Haya
Gentilicios femeninos: la árabe
Siglas que empiezan por a- tónica y son sustantivos femeninos: la APA (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos).

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...ustantivos femeninos con a- o ha- tónicas.htm

O sea: es "el hambre" y "el hambre maldit*a*", pero "mucha hambre" o "la maldita hambre" o "la hambruna".


----------



## Alundra

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Originalmente en español antiguo el artículo femenino era "ela", por una cuestión fonética palabras femeninas terminaron con artículo másculino:
> 
> Ela agua -> el agua
> Ela hambre -> el hambre
> 
> Ya que la tendencia en estos casos fue la de unir el sonido de la a, en vez de perder la e inicial como otras palabras femeninas, hay algunas inconsistencias en el idioma. En algunos casos no pasó esto como: ela arena -> la arena. Pero supongo que con hambre pasó eso.
> 
> Decile eso y listo. Le cerrás el *rt*.


 
Cada día aprendo más aquí, incluso de mi propio idioma... esto del artículo femenino (que antiguamente era: ela) es totalmente nuevo para mí... no lo había oído nunca...

Alundra...


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Cada día aprendo más aquí, incluso de mi propio idioma... esto del artículo femenino (que antiguamente era: ela) es totalmente nuevo para mí... no lo había oído nunca...
> 
> Alundra...


 
¡Yo tampoco!

Ahora no *tengo mucha hambre *porque ya he desayunado. 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

Otro enlace... esta vez a un hilo anterior de WR:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=36788&highlight=hambre

Saludos.


----------



## La_Nereida

*¡ Muchas Gracias a todos! ¡Me han sido de gran ayuda! Ahora puedo seguir discutiendo jeje ... ¬¬ ... pero lo más importante es que aprendí bastante!*

*Salu2!*

*La NeReIdA*


----------



## Zalacaín

Jellby said:
			
		

> Los sustantivos que empiezan con "a" o "ha" tónica, aunque sean femeninos, se usan con "el", "un", "algún" y "ningún", cuando estos determinantes anteceden directamente al sustantivo, es decir, cuando no hay ningún adjetivo por en medio.
> ".


 
Efectivamente Jellby, creo que lo has explicado muy bien. Unicamente me gustaría resaltar que esto es aplicable sólo en singular, cuando las palabras son en plural se utilizan los artículos en femenino.


----------



## Paqui

y poer favor es un monton de tiempo que no hablo espanol ...y tampoco lo escriba... perdoname si no he escribido fatal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diegodbs

Paqui said:
			
		

> y poer favor es un monton de tiempo que no hablo espanol ...y tampoco lo escriba... perdoname si no he escribido fatal!!!!!!!!!


 
Hola Paqui, ¿cuál es tu pregunta?, ¿qué necesitas?


----------



## Paqui

hola! perdone!!! 
creo che el mensaje que he escrito non lo he enviado... todavia... 
quiero preguntarte si se dice "tengo mucho hambre" o "tengo mucha hambre" porque he tenido novio argentino y me ha dicho que se dice "mucho hambre" porque el hambre es masculino.
Ahora , no se porque mi companiera de trabajo que tambien ha estidiado espanol me dice que ella siempre ha dicho "mucha hambre" ....

mil gracias...
besos 
Paqui


----------



## diegodbs

Paqui said:
			
		

> hola! perdone!!!
> creo che el mensaje que he escrito non lo he enviado... todavia...
> quiero preguntarte si se dice "tengo mucho hambre" o "tengo mucha hambre" porque he tenido novio argentino y me ha dicho que se dice "mucho hambre" porque el hambre es masculino.
> Ahora , no se porque mi companiera de trabajo que tambien ha estidiado espanol me dice que ella siempre ha dicho "mucha hambre" ....
> 
> mil gracias...
> besos
> Paqui


 
Hambre es una palabra de género *femenino, *pero el artículo tiene que ser *"el"  *(el hambre), como todas las palabras de género femenino que comienzan por "a" tónica.

alma (fem.) .... el alma
agua (fem.) ..... el agua


----------



## mithrellas

Hola Paqui,

No estoy segura de si 'mucho hambre' es correcto (yo no lo uso). 
Te paso la definición de DRAE para que te quedes tranquila (ver punto 1). 'Tengo mucha hambre' es correcto.

*1* _(apetito)_ hunger: *tengo mucha hambre,* I'm very hungry 
*2* _(inanición)_ starvation: *miles de personas mueren de hambre,* thousands of people are starving
_(mal, desgracia)_ famine: *el hambre asola el país,* famine is ravaging the country 
*3* _fig (deseo intenso)_ hunger: *tiene hambre de victoria,* she's hungering for victory _o_ she's thirsty for victory ♦ LOC: *ser más listo que el hambre,* to be as smart as they come
*se juntaron el hambre y las ganas de comer,* they are one and alike

Saludos.


----------



## CESAR AU

Pienso que diegodbs no lo ha podido explicar mejor, además tengo "MUCHO HAMBRE" me suena horrible. No le hagas caso a tu novio argentino.


----------



## lazarus1907

No es que suene horrible... es que es incorrecto y punto.


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina es común escuchar "mucho hambre".
Y supongo que suena tan horrible como cualquier deformación del idioma local en un lugar, que es escuchada por gente no oriunda del lugar.


----------



## Rayines

Entiendo que suene feo o incorrecto, pero en Argentina el hambre es "mucho" .


----------



## lazarus1907

Rayines said:
			
		

> Entiendo que suene feo o incorrecto, pero en Argentina el hambre es "mucho" .



¿Usáis hambre como masculino? Por curiosidad, ¿con qué frase te quedarías? (No lo digo por pelearme).

Tengo un hambre obsesivo
Tengo un hambre obsesiva



> *BOLETIN DE  TEMAS DE SALUD
> *de la Asociación de Médicos Municipales de la Ciudad de *Buenos Aires*
> 
> Y la pobreza, una de las causas del hambre, también es su consecuencia: al inicio del tercer milenio, 826 millones de hombres, mujeres y niños padecen *hambre **crónica*"
> http://www.medicos-municipales.org.ar/bts1201.htm


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Usáis hambre como masculino? Por curiosidad, ¿con qué frase te quedarías? (No lo digo por pelearme).
> 
> Tengo un hambre obsesivo
> Tengo un hambre obsesiva


*Nooo...Jamás nos pelearíamos! . Si me das a elegir, yo diría "un hambre obsesiva" (difícil que usemos "obsesiva" para el hambre). Pero el tema es con mucho. Yo digo "mucho hambre" (??).*


----------



## Dandee

En mi opinión se dice mucho hambre, justamente porque hambre es un sustantivo masculino. Decir tengo *mucha hambre* equivaldría a algo así como: tengo *mucha calor*.

Dandee.


----------



## cuchuflete

No estoy de acuerdo con Dandee, justamente porque hambre es un sustantivo *femenino*.


----------



## Dandee

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo con Dandee, justamente porque hambre es un sustantivo *femenino*.


 
Sí, tienes razón, es femenino. Perdón por mi error. El fundamento del artículo *el* antes de *hambre* pasa por otro lado. Voy a documentarme bien y vuelvo .

Gracias por la corrección.

Dandee.


----------



## Jellby

Además, tanto "mucho calor" como "mucho calor" son correctos, porque la palabra "calor" puede ser masculina o femenina (como "mar", "arte", "azúcar"...)


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> Además, tanto "mucho calor" como "mucho calor" son correctos, porque la palabra "calor" puede ser masculina o femenina (como "mar", "arte", "azúcar"...)


No sé cómo revivió este thread, con una fecha del 10 de abril. Quizás alguien escribió hoy y borró su mensaje....Bueno, igualmente, quería decir que "calor" figura sólo como masculina en el DRAE, en cambio "hambre" sí es femenina, aunque nosotros en Argentina solemos decir -ya veo que erróneamente- "mucho hambre" (quizás es porque justamente consideramos que es un error decir "mucha calor").
Bueno, por ahí este mensaje está totalmente desactualizado, pero acabo de recibir el aviso de un mensaje reciente. (Estaba firmado por adremd  )


----------



## adremd

Rayines said:
			
		

> No sé cómo revivió este thread, con una fecha del 10 de abril. Quizás alguien escribió hoy y borró su mensaje....Bueno, igualmente, quería decir que "calor" figura sólo como masculina en el DRAE, en cambio "hambre" sí es femenina, aunque nosotros en Argentina solemos decir -ya veo que erróneamente- "mucho hambre" (quizás es porque justamente consideramos que es un error decir "mucha calor").
> Bueno, por ahí este mensaje está totalmente desactualizado, pero acabo de recibir el aviso de un mensaje reciente. (Estaba firmado por adremd  )


Sí, escribí un mensaje pero no sé donde está?!?!  ¿Qué pasó?  Bueno, vuelvo a escribir lo que recuerdo....

¿Hay algún diferencia/matiz entre el/la mar, el/la arte?  Me han dicho que hay un sutil diferencia entre el radio y la radio pero no lo recuerdo.  Y acabo de leer este oración «simplemente decir que me han venido la mar de bien».  ¿Se puede decir el mar también y con el mismo significado?


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Hay algún diferencia/matiz entre el/la mar, el/la arte? Me han dicho que hay un sutil diferencia entre el radio y la radio pero no lo recuerdo. Y acabo de leer este oración «simplemente decir que me han venido la mar de bien». ¿Se puede decir el mar también y con el mismo significado?


Creo que puedo aclarar sólo algunas de tus dudas:
"la mar" es usada poéticamente. "El mar" es el uso común.
"la arte" no se utiliza. Sólo se usa "las artes", como en la expresión "las bellas artes", en plural.
Con respecto a"el/la radio" tienes el *thread* que tú iniciaste.
"la mar de" es una expresión hecha que significa "mucho" (RAE).


----------



## Brazilian dude

Por otro lado arte es feminino en portugués y en italiano.

Brazilian dude


----------



## adremd

Rayines said:
			
		

> Creo que puedo aclarar sólo algunas de tus dudas:
> "la mar" es usada poéticamente. "El mar" es el uso común.
> "la arte" no se utiliza. Sólo se usa "las artes", como en la expresión "las bellas artes", en plural.
> Con respecto a"el/la radio" tienes el *thread* que tú iniciaste.
> "la mar de" es una expresión hecha que significa "mucho" (RAE).


Je, je.  Yo no inicié ese mensaje ni estaba recibiendo confirmaciones por email de las respuestas.  Te lo juro.  Eso era el mensaje que estaba ahí.  Me preguntaba dónde esta el mensaje pero ahora sé lo que pasó.

Gracias por la ayuda, como siempre.


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> "la arte" no se utiliza. Sólo se usa "las artes", como en la expresión "las bellas artes", en plural.



"La arte" no se utiliza por la misma razón que no se utiliza "la hambre": la palabra empieza por "a" tónica, pero aún puede ser palabra femenina en singular. Sin embargo, es cierto que generalmente "arte" es masculino en singular y femenina en plural, quizá por influencia precisamente de la sustitición de "la" por "el" en singular.


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Bueno, igualmente, quería decir que "calor" figura sólo como masculina en el DRAE



Pero añade: "usado también como femenino".


----------



## zelan

¿Cuándo usais calor como femenino?


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> "La arte" no se utiliza por la misma razón que no se utiliza "la hambre": la palabra empieza por "a" tónica, pero aún puede ser palabra femenina en singular. Sin embargo, es cierto que generalmente "arte" es masculino en singular y femenina en plural, quizá por influencia precisamente de la sustitición de "la" por "el" en singular.


Sí, pero marqué lo del plural porque sí se dice "las artes", pero no "las hambres".


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pero añade: "usado también como femenino".


Esto es lo que dice el Panhispánico de Dudas:
*calor*. ‘Sensación que se experimenta ante una temperatura elevada’ y ‘propiedad del ambiente y de determinados cuerpos de producir dicha sensación’. Es voz masculina en la lengua general culta: _«A esa hora el calor lo pone a uno medio zonzo»_ (Flores _Siguamonta_ [Guat. 1993]). Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante.


----------



## Jellby

zelan said:
			
		

> ¿Cuándo usais calor como femenino?



Yo a veces lo uso coloquialmente, con intención de dar un aire gracioso a la expresión, como en "cómo pega la calor hoy" o "es que la calor es mu' mala".


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí, pero marqué lo del plural porque sí se dice "las artes", pero no "las hambres".



Pero que no se diga "las hambres" es más porque el significado de "hambre" no se presta a ser usado en plural, si se usara en plural se diría "las hambres", sin duda, igual que se dice "las aves", "las armas", "las áreas"...


----------



## Paqui

En español nosotros decimos tengo mucha hambre


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un ejemplo: "Las hambres crónicas en el continente africano…", o "¡Las hambres que yo pasé de niño!", o "Hambres de amor, hambres de justicia, hambres de caricias, remolinos de emociones se entremezclaban en aquella multitud…". Creo que los tres ejemplos son idomáticos.


----------



## Aviador

zelan said:


> ¿Cuándo usais calor como femenino?



Aquí, en Chile, normalmente cuando queremos remedar el habla inculta.
De alguna forma, _calor_ como sustantivo femenino perdió aquí su prestigio y hoy en día es marca del habla inculta.

Saludos.


----------



## califo777

Perdón Inés. Yo soy argentino y no cometo el mismo error que Ud. Y conozco muchísima gente que dice ¨mucha hambre¨, como se debe decir. El hecho que Ud. lo emplee erróneamente, no significa que todo el país lo haga. Hambre es un sustantivo femenino, y como bien lo explicó Jellby, los sustantivos que empiezan con "a" o "ha" tónica, aunque sean  femeninos, se usan con "el", "un", "algún" y "ningún", cuando estos  determinantes anteceden directamente al sustantivo, es decir, cuando no  hay ningún adjetivo por en medio. Y solo en el caso de usarlo en singular. Le recomiendo que envíe sus dudas a la DRAE, y ellos le aclararán su error. Saludos


----------

